# Welcome Meso Refugees



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I was thinking maybe to put a warm friendly welcome thread in general chat...just make sure they feel appreciated.


Like Backhoe was saying. Welcome. Make sure to introduce yourself in the intro section: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/new-members-introductions.58/

You might as well make this your new home if you are not a troll and want to be surrounded by mostly good people who help each other out.
Millard is a liar, a scumbag, a sellout and a cunt. This place is much better than Meso.


----------



## CJ (Sep 1, 2022)

Welcome, we have open borders here, so all refugees are welcome.

Trolls will be hunted down and deported though. We're not pussy liberals... Most anyway. 🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

Thank you! Geezus, it's taken almost a year for you to roll out this welcome mat. I'll tell you, I really like it here. You guys are great! The free snacks are what keeps me coming back. That was a good touch. It's real homey like, especially when you bake those chocolate chip cookies. O.M.GOD!!!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Thank you! Geezus, it's taken almost a year for you to roll out this welcome mat. I'll tell you, I really like it here. You guys are great! The free snacks are what keeps me coming back. That was a good touch. It's real homey like, especially when you bake those chocolate chip cookies. O.M.GOD!!!


I just hope we don't look back at history and realize that this was the SECOND time a meso influx ruined this site, right @RISE? I have observed that Rise sucks.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

I just wanted to take this opportunity to welcome you all. It seems that since MeSo has gone down  you have stumbled across the UG. 

We are very glad to have all you members that didn't leave when mEsO sold out and went to hell. I'm sure the traffic was invaluable to @Millard the cuck.  

I look forward to seeing the many members coming here and going straight to source threads giving a G2G before even posting an intro......


----------



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

I am interested to see who comes over here or similar usernames...


I have had an account here for sometime but I havent been active. I need a forum and I refuse to go to reddit.

I do recognize alot of poster's names that are not active on Meso anymore


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I look forward to seeing the many members coming here and going straight to source threads giving a G2G before even posting an intro......


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 1, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Like Backhoe was saying. Welcome. Make sure to introduce yourself in the intro section: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/new-members-introductions.58/
> 
> You might as well make this your new home if you are not a troll and want to be surrounded by mostly good people who help each other out.
> Millard is a liar, a scumbag, a sellout and a cunt. This place is much better than Meso.



Okay
Wtf is this second migration?

Not gonna lie
Most of the cool guys came over the first time
To be perfectly honest...

I actually dont want the "Leftover" fucking retards who fondle source balls/Talk about their feelings/Run Myostatin Inhibitors and get pegged my Mair Underwood..... here at the UG

Theyre fucking retards and can go to fucking Eroids, since Meso is a glorified source board. now anyways....

I aint welcoming shit


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 1, 2022)

Welcome to the good ones

Fuck off to the shit ones. They know who they are and so do most in here.

Other than that this place is much better, just dont think you going to make it what Meso has become


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 1, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Okay
> Wtf is this second migration?
> 
> Not gonna lie
> ...


 I kinda have to agree with you... there are some decent ones left but for the most part you are right


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 1, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I kinda have to agree with you... there are some decent ones left but for the most part you are right



100% Some great guys still there
But they are few and far between there now


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 1, 2022)

The last thing we need is more Meso degenerates. The UGBB old guard is going to have a collective aneurysm.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2022)

Hopefully this goes well. Looking forward to having some good members joining. Trolls can all get fucked by a cactus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

We'll be able to release the Kracken soon enough.....


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> We'll be able to release the Kracken soon enough.....



By Kracken, does his name start with R and rhyme with zero? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> By Kracken, does his name start with R and rhyme with zero?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Starts with R and it's no coincidence that it rhymes with "Hero"


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 1, 2022)

I hear and feel it slamming against its restraints.  Soon.  Very soon...


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Starts with R and it's no coincidence that it rhymes with "Hero"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

I will attempt to summon him. CJ said 4 o'clock.... 

@RiR0


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 1, 2022)

There's a few good members there. The majority of the rest will flock over looking to fill the source void and be sadly disappointed. i personally like having minimal sources, but i'm also not a noob that goes gaga for gear peddlers.


----------



## ruxin324 (Sep 1, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> There's a few good members there. The majority of the rest will flock over looking to fill the source void and be sadly disappointed. i personally like having minimal sources, but i'm also not a noob that goes gaga for gear peddlers.


Someone point me to the section where everyone complains about PIP so I can get started.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

ruxin324 said:


> Someone point me to the section where everyone complains about PIP so I can get started.



Amazing first post! Thank you. 

The intro section would be the best place for that. Please remember to post pics of you crying so we know it's real.


----------



## Ladylifter79 (Sep 1, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> There's a few good members there. The majority of the rest will flock over looking to fill the source void and be sadly disappointed. i personally like having minimal sources, but i'm also not a noob that goes gaga for gear peddlers.


Hopefully I was one of the good members (Suprachica79) certainly one of the only females who actually tried to hold sources accountable on dosing. Nice to see you here.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

Ladylifter79 said:


> Hopefully I was one of the good members (Suprachica79) certainly one of the only females who actually tried to hold sources accountable on dosing. Nice to see you here.



Hey!

Lol you get a pass


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I will attempt to summon him. CJ said 4 o'clock....
> 
> @RiR0


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hey!
> 
> Lol you get a pass


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> View attachment 27227



I remember she was starting at the same time as @pupperqueen..... My wife


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

ruxin324 said:


> Someone point me to the section where everyone complains about PIP so I can get started.


Make an intro

Then you can get back to sucking on Queendong's dick

PIP is real, caused by the solvents and can also be caused by the compounds not holding in solution.

Fight me.


----------



## ruxin324 (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Make an intro
> 
> Then you can get back to sucking on Queendong's dick
> 
> ...


Youre not the boss of me.  

Who the fuck is queendong and why would i be sucking anyones dick.  

The long running joke from meso obviously went over your big bald bearded head.

Buy me a drink first.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

ruxin324 said:


> Youre not the boss of me.
> 
> Who the fuck is queendong and why would i be sucking anyones dick.
> 
> ...


I'm not buying you shit. You're one of the guys that filled the MESO vacuum when all the good guys got banned. You sit in Quindao's thread talking about how awesome it is. And GoodLyfe's thread dismissing the complaints that other customers might have. You drew the line and made it clear your on the Source's side. Members ALWAYS come first. Fuck them sources they can handle the "abuse" on their own. They don't need help from little fanbois.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Make an intro
> 
> Then you can get back to sucking on Queendong's dick
> 
> ...



Ruxin is alright. He likes to call out the dumb shit members post over there. Buncha PIP babies over there too. They're everywhere!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Ruxin is alright. He likes to call out the dumb shit members post over there. Buncha PIP babies over there too. They're everywhere!


His avi makes him punchable. I still think the PIP babies have valid complaints.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 1, 2022)

Why is MSG not an Elite member here, by the way?  That green just doesn't fit.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 1, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Why is MSG not an Elite member here, by the way?  That green just doesn't fit.



i believe i was at one point. i didn't care for the perks that came with it and got busted back down to greenhorn.


----------



## Ladylifter79 (Sep 1, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hey!
> 
> Lol you get a pass


Hey man, glad to see you here - I learned a lot from your wife’s experiences! Gave me informed info when I ran my primo ace cycle which I really enjoyed. Starting another next week, albeit staying lower doses. Didn’t love the vocal changes at the highest dose I attempted.


----------



## ruxin324 (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I'm not buying you shit. You're one of the guys that filled the MESO vacuum when all the good guys got banned. You sit in Quindao's thread talking about how awesome it is. And GoodLyfe's thread dismissing the complaints that other customers might have. You drew the line and made it clear your on the Source's side. Members ALWAYS come first. Fuck them sources they can handle the "abuse" on their own. They don't need help from little fanbois.


Im pretty sure you have me confused with someone else.  

Why are you trying to flex imaginary internet powers?  I dont even know who the fuck you are. I posted once in Quindao's thread talking shit to someone complaining about the nuances of ordering drugs online.  I posted ALOT in goodlyfes thread talking shit to everyone complaining about PIP (which turned into a great meme btw).   You sound very upset.  The sun is shining, its going to be a long holiday weekend, save your triggers for something that matters.

I will no longer think about you after this.


----------



## jackneoff1 (Sep 1, 2022)

Do you all offer complimentary lemon drops?


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)

jackneoff1 said:


> Do you all offer complimentary lemon drops?


Ill give you a complimentary boot to the groin
Now go make an intro post you fuckstain.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

ruxin324 said:


> Im pretty sure you have me confused with someone else.
> 
> Why are you trying to flex imaginary internet powers?  I dont even know who the fuck you are. I posted once in Quindao's thread talking shit to someone complaining about the nuances of ordering drugs online.  I posted ALOT in goodlyfes thread talking shit to everyone complaining about PIP (which turned into a great meme btw).   You sound very upset.  The sun is shining, its going to be a long holiday weekend, save your triggers for something that matters.
> 
> I will no longer think about you after this.


Ok, then at least tell me why you have to defend Goodlyfe against these PIP bitches? You don't feel that they had legitimate concerns?

And it's also why you're supposed to do an intro before you barge into the forum. Nobody knows you here. Apparently I had you confused with someone else, kind of.

If MESO never comes back up are you going to be a member here? Start off on a better foot than some stupid PIP Meme. Old MESO was NOTHING like current little bitch MESO.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 1, 2022)

Just a reminder..... @Millard gets pegged by mair.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Thank you! Geezus, it's taken almost a year for you to roll out this welcome mat. I'll tell you, I really like it here. You guys are great! The free snacks are what keeps me coming back. That was a good touch. It's real homey like, especially when you bake those chocolate chip cookies. O.M.GOD!!!



Free pizza day is every day here.

Slic.


----------



## TiredandHot (Sep 1, 2022)

ruxin324 said:


> Im pretty sure you have me confused with someone else.
> 
> Why are you trying to flex imaginary internet powers?  I dont even know who the fuck you are. I posted once in Quindao's thread talking shit to someone complaining about the nuances of ordering drugs online.  I posted ALOT in goodlyfes thread talking shit to everyone complaining about PIP (which turned into a great meme btw).   You sound very upset.  The sun is shining, its going to be a long holiday weekend, save your triggers for something that matters.
> 
> I will no longer think about you after this.


You're the one guy who grilled me after I made one post, questioning why goodlyfe in particular had numerous pip reports and not just test e. Pretty sure you probably remember because you didn't go back and forth with me. 

Yeah, some guys are wimps irt pip but I don't recall a source ever having so many members complain of pip with multiple oils.


----------



## Pintowin (Sep 1, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> You're the one guy who grilled me after I made one post, questioning why goodlyfe in particular had numerous pip reports and not just test e. Pretty sure you probably remember because you didn't go back and forth with me.
> 
> Yeah, some guys are wimps irt pip but I don't recall a source ever having so many members complain of pip with multiple oils.


I think it’s just because it’s a lot of newbs with that source. When It all came down to it most of the time someone was complaining about pip in that thread it turned out they just injected 1 or 2 mL of Primo or Test E for the first time in their quad and days later start whining about “debilitating” pip. I’m definitely not defending a source I’m just saying that was the case with a lot of that whining. And then it’s almost like it became cool to give a “pip report” LoL 
Debilitating pip is some fucking pussy bullshit too. I’ve had pip. Baseball lump. Pip is not debilitating. It just hurts, that’s all. Can still do every exercise. These dudes on GL thread talking about they couldn’t work for a week. SMH


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 1, 2022)

What's wrong @Stunzeed did i hit a nerve?
You should've joined ASF. Whole lot of source worshipping fools there. You'll love it.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 1, 2022)

jackneoff1 said:


> Do you all offer complimentary lemon drops?



Only cinnamon discs and that ribbon candy that you have to chip apart because it sticks together.


----------



## Sven Northman (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Okay
> Wtf is this second migration?
> 
> Not gonna lie
> ...


This.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Pintowin said:


> I think it’s just because it’s a lot of newbs with that source. When It all came down to it most of the time someone was complaining about pip in that thread it turned out they just injected 1 or 2 mL of Primo or Test E for the first time in their quad and days later start whining about “debilitating” pip. I’m definitely not defending a source I’m just saying that was the case with a lot of that whining. And then it’s almost like it became cool to give a “pip report” LoL
> Debilitating pip is some fucking pussy bullshit too. I’ve had pip. Baseball lump. Pip is not debilitating. It just hurts, that’s all. Can still do every exercise. These dudes on GL thread talking about they couldn’t work for a week. SMH



A number of years ago there was a member on MESO named MoreFyah. He was using DHB from a fairly popular source. He said he had some PIP. A couple days later, the PIP was still present so out of curiosity or whatever, he stuck a syringe into the site. 3 1/2 ccs of pink puss and blood later he visually confirmed the PIP and posted photos. Infection? Nope. The Carrier oil was being absorbed quicker than the DHB so the depot was concentrating and the DHB was crystallizing in the muscle itself. 

There’s some pretty shitty Test E raws. That and some brewers don’t know how to clean out the acids in the raws (hint it takes more than just in the oven for 40 mins). So you can see where MULTIPLE reports of PIP should be concerning. 

How’s a noob fuck up multiple injects so badly that he has bad PIP time after time? And it happens to multiple noobs too. 

Stop protecting sources. They would never do the same for you. The guy may seem cool but you have no real idea who’s on the other end making stuff that you inject into your body. Elevate the bar for these guys and we all get better products.


----------



## Sven Northman (Sep 2, 2022)

ruxin324 said:


> Someone point me to the section where everyone complains about PIP so I can get started.


In your intro thread be sure to also ask about why your nipples are so sensitive.


----------



## Sven Northman (Sep 2, 2022)

Ladylifter79 said:


> Hopefully I was one of the good members (Suprachica79) certainly one of the only females who actually tried to hold sources accountable on dosing. Nice to see you here.


The old Anavar debacle. I remember that shit show and the arrogant sources attitude quite well. Welcome to UG!


----------



## Pintowin (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> A number of years ago there was a member on MESO named MoreFyah. He was using DHB from a fairly popular source. He said he had some PIP. A couple days later, the PIP was still present so out of curiosity or whatever, he stuck a syringe into the site. 3 1/2 ccs of pink puss and blood later he visually confirmed the PIP and posted photos. Infection? Nope. The Carrier oil was being absorbed quicker than the DHB so the depot was concentrating and the DHB was crystallizing in the muscle itself.
> 
> There’s some pretty shitty Test E raws. That and some brewers don’t know how to clean out the acids in the raws (hint it takes more than just in the oven for 40 mins). So you can see where MULTIPLE reports of PIP should be concerning.
> 
> ...


I completely understand what your saying
I’m not protecting a source 
Just giving the facts on what was clearly mostly virgin pip based on the info given.
I hear what you are saying and I agree, just on that thread if you read it, it was very clear the cause most of the time is all I was saying and the phrase “debilitating pip” bothers my soul
I’m no shill


----------



## quinnbae (Sep 2, 2022)

Still pondering if Meso going down was a good thing  . This place seems more interesting though


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

One thing definitely going down is Millard cleaning off Mair's strap-on with his mouth.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

jackneoff1 said:


> Do you all offer complimentary lemon drops?



Yes
Open up.
Its salty tho

Lol but seriously,  how have you been?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Okay
> Wtf is this second migration?
> 
> Not gonna lie
> ...


.... Myostatin inhibitors??!!!!!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> .... Myostatin inhibitors??!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 27244
> 
> ...



you think im fucking joking?
Those fucks had a 4 page discussion in the Qingdao thread about how theyre going to stack Myostatin Inhibitors to not inhibit their gains.

I saw no one call them retards

So i juat made the assumption that there was no one left with a triple digit IQ


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> We'll be able to release the Kracken soon enough.....


Release the kraken is code for taking a dump 😅


----------



## shackleford (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> We'll be able to release the Kracken soon enough.....


But bro... look at how the ugbb population has exploded ever since they put the big meanie in a cage. How can we argue with that. The mods know what theyre doing, just FoLlOw ThE sCiEnCe!!!


----------



## shackleford (Sep 2, 2022)

But Seriously...


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I saw no one call them retards


I did. One guy (I forget his username) spoke up and agreed, but it was otherwise ignored. Fucking retards.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> A number of years ago there was a member on MESO named MoreFyah. He was using DHB from a fairly popular source. He said he had some PIP. A couple days later, the PIP was still present so out of curiosity or whatever, he stuck a syringe into the site. 3 1/2 ccs of pink puss and blood later he visually confirmed the PIP and posted photos. Infection? Nope. The Carrier oil was being absorbed quicker than the DHB so the depot was concentrating and the DHB was crystallizing in the muscle itself.
> 
> There’s some pretty shitty Test E raws. That and some brewers don’t know how to clean out the acids in the raws (hint it takes more than just in the oven for 40 mins). So you can see where MULTIPLE reports of PIP should be concerning.
> 
> ...


 I refused to order Test E because I got some PharmQO test E from a bud that left a nasty inflamed site on my arm for a week.   I know how to do injections an.

I accidentally ordered some test E from stan. it was my fuckup. I didnt specify. No pip at all. was a little shocked.


I dont blame the brewer all the time for Test E injections. I hate it in general.

now if it was Test C, i would go directly to the brewer.

 too many people fuck up "Ventrogluteal" shots, and then it is "PIP"


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I did. One guy (I forget his username) spoke up and agreed, but it was otherwise ignored. Fucking retards.



They are now OUR retards and we are to respect them and value them as members.


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> They are now OUR retards and we are to respect them and value them as members.


I... I want to shitpost you, but if I never shitposted @The Phoenix or @presser, then I certainly couldn't bring myself to do it do you big guy 😍


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> They are now OUR retards and we are to respect them and value them as members.



Stop making me hate you


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I... I want to shitpost you, but if I never shitposted @The Phoenix or @presser, then I certainly couldn't bring myself to do it do you big guy 😍



They are ours. MESO is done. I love that and Millard only has himself to blame. The dumbfuck cut off his nose to spite his face. He couldn’t understand that we cared very much about his fucking forum. We were all into the “Harm Reduction” image. But it turned out that he didn’t care. I hope he paid for that mistake with his forum. The guy is a conman. Total fraud.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> They are ours. MESO is done. I love that and Millard only has himself to blame. The dumbfuck cut off his nose to spite his face. He couldn’t understand that we cared very much about his fucking forum. We were all into the “Harm Reduction” image. But it turned out that he didn’t care. I hope he paid for that mistake with his forum. The guy is a conman. Total fraud.



I love you again


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

And now Mair and Naps take turns sodomizing his mouth... a fitting end.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> And now Mair and Naps take turns sodomizing his mouth... a fitting end.


Spitroasted by a Moldovan gangster and genderqueer hack


That's surely one of the seven realms of hell


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> They are ours. MESO is done. I love that and Millard only has himself to blame. The dumbfuck cut off his nose to spite his face. He couldn’t understand that we cared very much about his fucking forum. We were all into the “Harm Reduction” image. But it turned out that he didn’t care. I hope he paid for that mistake with his forum. The guy is a conman. Total fraud.


The big thing to me was he tried to act like he was not like many other paid board owners and that he was really about harm reduction. Is he worse than other board owners like the rat at ASF? 🤷‍♂️

I don't know but he is def a con counterfeit lying scumbag sellout cunt weasel and if someone told me they found him in a ditch with his ass up in the air and a pool cue sticking out of it, I'd probably laugh and say what a fucking cunt.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> The big thing to me was he tried to act like he was not like many other paid board owners and that he was really about harm reduction. Is he worse than other board owners like the rat at ASF? 🤷‍♂️
> 
> I don't know but he is def a con counterfeit lying scumbag sellout cunt weasel and if someone told me they found him in a ditch with his ass up in the air and a pool cue sticking out of it, I'd probably laugh and say what a fucking cunt.



Well even recently he claimed that some of us that were banned had sent other members threats via PM. That’s total bullshit. I never sent many PMs there. He was spinning a story is all he was doing. He wanted his board back and he wanted to cash in. Looks like it bit him in the dick.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well even recently he claimed that some of us that were banned had sent other members threats via PM. That’s total bullshit. I never sent many PMs there. He was spinning a story is all he was doing. He wanted his board back and he wanted to cash in. Looks like it bit him in the dick.


I never did send threats to anyone. When I first started posting there and I saw HFQunt3 posting and defending Pure Shit Labs, I did send him some PMs but none were threats, just the typical I hope you die you scumbag piece of shit vernacular and such and so on.🤷‍♂️

If that got me banned that was quite a retro ban cuz it came over a year after I PMed that POS. He had kept saying he wanted to break my jaw (on ASF) and I was like go ahead and try you motherfucker, lets see what happens (in meso PM since I was banned on ASF).


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I did. One guy (I forget his username) spoke up and agreed, but it was otherwise ignored. Fucking retards.


Anyone who speaks up it is buried under pages and pages of shills... tried and still do call them out


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> They are now OUR retards and we are to respect them and value them as members.


Their lack of value will be apparent


----------



## Ladylifter79 (Sep 2, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> The old Anavar debacle. I remember that shit show and the arrogant sources attitude quite well. Welcome to UG!


If I recall, he isn’t around anymore. Weird - you don’t own up to your shit and eventually it comes for ya. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Stunzeed (Sep 2, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> What's wrong @Stunzeed did i hit a nerve?
> You should've joined ASF. Whole lot of source worshipping fools there. You'll love it.


What? cause I think your post is full of shit? It takes a shit post engagement to get your fragile egos attention lmao


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> What? cause I think your post is full of shit? It takes a shit post engagement to get your fragile egos attention lmao



Intro thread first


----------



## shackleford (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> What? cause I think your post is full of shit? It takes a shit post engagement to get your fragile egos attention lmao


Theres a new meso online, you guys might be able to reconvene there:

```
https://www.themesorx.com/
```


----------



## Stunzeed (Sep 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Theres a new meso online, you guys might be able to reconvene there:
> 
> ```
> https://www.themesorx.com/
> ```


Lmao sure. There's also tons of other BB forums. This is not one of the popular ones and neither is meso, but here we are.


shackleford said:


> Theres a new meso online, you guys might be able to reconvene there:
> 
> ```
> https://www.themesorx.com/
> ```


As much as some of you talk about meso it's funny to find most of you still there contributing to the cess pool. Consider this my intro post. This place is going to turn out the same as meso because of the same members. Cheers.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao sure. There's also tons of other BB forums. This is not one of the popular ones and neither is meso, but here we are.
> 
> As much as some of you talk about meso it's funny to find most of you still there contributing to the cess pool. Consider this my intro post. This place is going to turn out the same as meso because of the same members. Cheers.


yea, you should probably visit one of the "popular" ones. I'm sure they'd love all that you have to contribute.
Our loss 🤷‍♂️ but I think we'll be ok.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao sure. There's also tons of other BB forums. This is not one of the popular ones and neither is meso, but here we are.
> 
> As much as some of you talk about meso it's funny to find most of you still there contributing to the cess pool. Consider this my intro post. This place is going to turn out the same as meso because of the same members. Cheers.



Doubtful
All you libtards ruined it

Go suck off Mair


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao sure. There's also tons of other BB forums. This is not one of the popular ones and neither is meso, but here we are.
> 
> As much as some of you talk about meso it's funny to find most of you still there contributing to the cess pool. Consider this my intro post. This place is going to turn out the same as meso because of the same members. Cheers.



Eroids
a good spot for you


----------



## Stunzeed (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Eroids
> a good spot for you


Lmao it's the same with some of you. You list the same garbage forums because you come from them. This place will def end up like meso.. watch. You think the sources were the only ones who contributed to that fall?


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao it's the same with some of you. You list the same garbage forums because you come from them. This place will def end up like meso.. watch. You think the sources were the only ones who contributed to that fall?


Feel free to fuck off to the forum you think is so great


----------



## shackleford (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao it's the same with some of you. You list the same garbage forums because you come from them. This place will def end up like meso.. watch. You think the sources were the only ones who contributed to that fall?


Make an intro thread. I have a question for you that doesnt belong here.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao it's the same with some of you. You list the same garbage forums because you come from them. This place will def end up like meso.. watch. You think the sources were the only ones who contributed to that fall?



Naw
It was pussies like you
Like source cock?
Eroids


----------



## Stunzeed (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Feel free to fuck off to the forum you think is so great


I'm sure I'll see you there.. but who said it was great? Lol


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> I'm sure I'll see you there.. but who said it was great? Lol


I doubt it but believe you said there are better


----------



## Stunzeed (Sep 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I doubt it but believe you said there are better


Well if you weren't so illiterate you can see meso and ugbb were excluded from the popular ones


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Well if you weren't so illiterate you can see meso and ugbb were excluded from the popular ones


Like I said dipshit feel free to fuck off


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> What? cause I think your post is full of shit? It takes a shit post engagement to get your fragile egos attention lmao



It's because you joined today, don't say a word and obviously took offense because you must be one of the source loving whores that only signs on for drugs. In other words you're useless. Now begone, mutt.


----------



## Stunzeed (Sep 2, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> It's because you joined today, don't say a word and obviously took offense because you must be one of the source loving whores that only signs on for drugs. In other words you're useless. Now begone, mutt.


You're so full of shit, haha...poor ego of yours. You're the same guy I see in and out of source threads on meso as well. Keep playing your self glorifying role on internet forums. That's about the only place you may feel relevant in this life


----------



## shackleford (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao sure. There's also tons of other BB forums. This is not one of the popular ones and neither is meso, but here we are.
> 
> As much as some of you talk about meso it's funny to find most of you still there contributing to the cess pool. Consider this my intro post. This place is going to turn out the same as meso because of the same members. Cheers.


still waiting for you intro. or are you here to troll?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao sure. There's also tons of other BB forums. This is not one of the popular ones and neither is meso, but here we are.
> 
> As much as some of you talk about meso it's funny to find most of you still there contributing to the cess pool. Consider this my intro post. This place is going to turn out the same as meso because of the same members. Cheers.


Popular means quality?

Did you join here to trash talk everyone here, And this forum? You'll do well here. 🙄

Guys, let's just say I have something stuck in my eye... and I can't make out the words on the screen to see if I need to crack down on rule #1... but for some reason this thing in my eye only effects my ability to read posts from @Stunzeed and anyone replies to his posts.

Well boys, 🥱... it's time for me to turn in for the night.


----------



## Stunzeed (Sep 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Popular means quality?
> 
> Did you join here to trash talk everyone here, And this forum? You'll do well here. 🙄
> 
> ...


I didn't read all that.. maybe one of the other guys will.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> I didn't read all that.. maybe one of the other guys will.


Yes shit post a mod with nearly 14k reaction score. You truly hurt my feelings.

Guys, I meant what I said in my earlier post. For some reason I can't make out if rule #1 is being broken when stunzeed posts, nor anyone that replies to him.

I'll go to the optometrist tomorrow to get checked out. Please don't take advantage of this situation and be good fellas 😉


----------



## Stunzeed (Sep 2, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Yes shit post a mod with nearly 14k reaction score. You truly hurt my feelings.
> 
> Guys, I meant what I said in my earlier post. For some reason I can't make out if rule #1 is being broken when stunzeed posts, nor anyone that replies to him.
> 
> I'll go to the optometrist tomorrow to get checked out. Please don't take advantage of this situation and be good fellas 😉


Lmao you're so bad. But take a look anyone new that's not from meso. This is a mod. This is a peak of how shit goes around here. It's no different than meso. Literally the same fag boys


----------



## shackleford (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao you're so bad. But take a look anyone new that's not from meso. This is a mod. This is a peak of how shit goes around here. It's no different than meso. Literally the same fag boys


You're not impressing anyone here. You sound like a child having a tempertantrum and you're derailing a welcome thread. You are an embaresment.


----------



## Stunzeed (Sep 2, 2022)

shackleford said:


> You're not impressing anyone here. You sound like a child having a tempertantrum and you're derailing a welcome thread. You are an embaresment.


You missed me with the impression part. Why on earth would anyone want to impress a scrub like yourself?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao you're so bad. But take a look anyone new that's not from meso. This is a mod. This is a peak of how shit goes around here. It's no different than meso. Literally the same fag boys


Ah, you violated rule #1. You must not have read the recent post in the chat forum.

I'm sorry but there's a zero tolerance policy. We are all precious flowers here, and we will not be attacked..

Come back tomorrow and try again. Bye


----------



## Send0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Well if you weren't so illiterate you can see meso and ugbb were excluded from the popular ones



Boys I'm not sure what happened. Suddenly the dirt cleared from my eyes and I can see perfectly now.

Oh twice in one day.. let me make this a 3 day vacation.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao it's the same with some of you. You list the same garbage forums because you come from them. This place will def end up like meso.. watch. You think the sources were the only ones who contributed to that fall?


So you’re saying that the people who left Meso contributed to its decline after they were banned and no longer on the forum but those same people are going to ruin this forum by being members here?  How does that work?

You don’t strike me as overly intelligent.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> You missed me with the impression part. Why on earth would anyone want to impress a scrub like yourself?



Lol. You’re killing it bro. Good job. Do it again tomorrow. 

MESO was a very good forum for a long time. Then Millard got uptight and banned about a 1/10th of the members basically for no reason other than we were hurting membership because we wouldn’t let retards like you have a voice. When we disappeared, you cockroaches scurried out and realized you had a voice. That’s the decline of MESO. 

YOU won’t last here cause you have absolutely nothing to offer.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

@Mair Underwood
Which one of you wiseass mofos just signed your death warrant?


----------



## shackleford (Sep 2, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> @Mair Underwood
> Which one of you wiseass mofos just signed your death warrant?


dejavu


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Oh @Mair Underwood is here? 
Wtf
Hey go masturbate with broken glass


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> Lmao you're so bad. But take a look anyone new that's not from meso. This is a mod. This is a peak of how shit goes around here. It's no different than meso. Literally the same fag boys


I don't see you lasting here long. 🙄


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Oh @Mair Underwood is here?
> Wtf
> Hey go masturbate with broken glass



Looks like now that Meso is diwn, she wants to sink her dirty claws in here
Fuck off


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Looks like now that Meso is diwn, she wants to aink her dirty claws in here
> Fuck off


Nope @Mair Underwood youre not welcome here you grifter.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

Guys we need to help smash the patriarchy and stop being so toxic.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Guys we need to help smash the patriarchy and stop being so toxic.


Well I definitely don’t wanna smash @Mair Underwood unless it’s with a hammer


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 2, 2022)

I am sorry you feel that way. I am only here to post links, so that the work of all those involved in the studies is accessible.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> I am sorry you feel that way. I am only here to post links, so that the work of all those involved in the studies is accessible.


Studies 😂 
Gtfo. We like real scientist here not zyzz and bro jobs articles of wasted funding.
Social science is one of the reasons why the world is fucked


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> I am sorry you feel that way. I am only here to post links, so that the work of all those involved in the studies is accessible.



Youve gotta be fucking kidding me
Fucking psuedo science bro job bullshit
Are you serious?


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> I am sorry you feel that way. I am only here to post links, so that the work of all those involved in the studies is accessible.


"Studies," she says




😭😂😭😭😭


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

Hey @Mair Underwood go crawl in the hole with Millard.
This is what the community outside of meso thinks of your 3rd grade level writing skills.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 2, 2022)

…


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes peer reviewed studies.  They may not be your cup of tea, but seemingly are important to the majority of the community.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Yes peer reviewed studies.  They may not be your cup of tea, but seemingly are important to the majority of the community.


Which peers reviewed your biography of Zyzz


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Yes peer reviewed studies.  They may not be your cup of tea, but seemingly are important to the majority of the community.



Which peers reviewed your study on "Brojobs"????


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 2, 2022)

‘Manly tears exploded from my eyes, lets feel together brahs’: Emotion and masculinity within an online body building community​
Unfortunately I cannot yet post links.

That was a research article.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Yes peer reviewed studies.  They may not be your cup of tea, but seemingly are important to the majority of the community.


The majority of this community is barely literate


Which explains how you've been able to pass your little book reports off as real academic work.


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 2, 2022)

Do they not have the fundamental human right to have their voices heard and their stories told?


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> ‘Manly tears exploded from my eyes, lets feel together brahs’: Emotion and masculinity within an online body building community​
> Unfortunately I cannot yet post links.
> 
> That was a research article.


I bet it's a worthwhile read... 😝


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

I swear this is BBBG multitasking.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Do they not have the fundamental human right to have their voices heard and their stories told?


What's a fundamental human right? 🤔


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Do they not have the fundamental human right to have their voices heard and their stories told?


Sure


But I'd prefer to see their stories told by a person capable of writing above an 8th grade level


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 2, 2022)

Freedom of opinion and expression are considered fundamental human rights.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Freedom of opinion and expression are considered fundamental human rights.


Not globally. 

Those are made up "rights".


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 2, 2022)

If we are to progress as a species these concepts must be universally adopted.


----------



## CJ (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> If we are to progress as a species these concepts must be universally adopted.


🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮

I've honestly lost interest anyway, I have other crap to do. 

Welcome to the Underground


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 2, 2022)

Thank you.

I realize  some of my work might be controversial, I assure you I am here to contribute to the community.  I will do my best to post relevant information and engage the community to further harm reduction.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> I am sorry you feel that way. I am only here to post links, so that the work of all those involved in the studies is accessible.


Work?


----------



## TODAY (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I realize  some of my work might be controversial, I assure you I am here to contribute to the community.  I will do my best to post relevant information and engage the community to further harm reduction.


Your work is garbage.


There is no controversy.


It is unequivocal doodoo






Just a putrid, festering pile of feces.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I swear this is BBBG multitasking.


Someone def is. But even that makes me cringe. The thought of that stupid cunt at all makes me want to murder.


----------



## Mair Underwood (Sep 2, 2022)

My purpose is not to inflame.  With the recent loss of Meso. I seek to make research and articles available to those interested.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> My purpose is not to inflame.  With the recent loss of Meso. I seek to make research and articles available to those interested.


Only Millard and dumb cunts are interested. Your audience died with Meso. Go fuck Millard and fuck yourself.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I realize  some of my work might be controversial, I assure you I am here to contribute to the community.  I will do my best to post relevant information and engage the community to further harm reduction.



Your work isn’t controversial. It’s stupid. Nobody within the community finds it interesting or relevant. 

You take a topic and portray it in a manner that’s slightly “off”. That makes it digestible to the general population but it’s not the way we as a community think/act/behave. 

In short, your articles further the stereotypes. So no, no support from us.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Freedom of opinion and expression are considered fundamental human rights.


You do realize this is a privately owned forum right? You're afforded whatever luxuries the owner feels like giving you not what you think you're owed. 

Btw your articles are trash. Go away


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 2, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I realize  some of my work might be controversial, I assure you I am here to contribute to the community.  I will do my best to post relevant information and engage the community to further harm reduction.



You and your "work" are about as useful as zyzz was.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 2, 2022)

I think she got the wrong impression about the desirability of her articles due to Millard's fawning over the possibility of seeing her genitals.  But he got way more:




I really hate what I had to see to find that image.


----------



## Echo111ohce (Sep 3, 2022)

I’ve read this entire thread. Let me just say FUUUCCCCKKKK I’m glad I joined ugbb before this demise of meso ordeal. I joined because I noticed and appreciated the knowledge. Also I have a huge amount of respect for the fact that just because a src is successful on another forum doesn’t mean they can come here, take over, and shit all over the place. On some other forums a vile of piss could’ve showed up on their doorstep and you have 10 guys on their first cycle giving g2g reviews. I’m honestly to the point where I think some of the vets should be charging for some of the knowledge that is passed on just to keep some of these unappreciative fucks away. I mean there’s bb “coaches” out there charging 700 a month for what I’ve learned just by keeping my damn mouth shut and listening. To the members on here that hold people accountable and call them out on their BS (like old, fake, or non existing lab tests) I just want to say that shit is noticed and very much appreciated.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 3, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I refused to order Test E because I got some PharmQO test E from a bud that left a nasty inflamed site on my arm for a week.   I know how to do injections an.
> 
> I accidentally ordered some test E from stan. it was my fuckup. I didnt specify. No pip at all. was a little shocked.
> 
> ...


Test e shouldn't have pip I don't know where this became acceptable but most pip is user fault 99% of the time


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 3, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. You’re killing it bro. Good job. Do it again tomorrow.
> 
> MESO was a very good forum for a long time. Then Millard got uptight and banned about a 1/10th of the members basically for no reason other than we were hurting membership because we wouldn’t let retards like you have a voice. When we disappeared, you cockroaches scurried out and realized you had a voice. That’s the decline of MESO.
> 
> YOU won’t last here cause you have absolutely nothing to offer.


But I'll last


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 3, 2022)

Echo111ohce said:


> I’ve read this entire thread. Let me just say FUUUCCCCKKKK I’m glad I joined ugbb before this demise of meso ordeal. I joined because I noticed and appreciated the knowledge. Also I have a huge amount of respect for the fact that just because a src is successful on another forum doesn’t mean they can come here, take over, and shit all over the place. On some other forums a vile of piss could’ve showed up on their doorstep and you have 10 guys on their first cycle giving g2g reviews. I’m honestly to the point where I think some of the vets should be charging for some of the knowledge that is passed on just to keep some of these unappreciative fucks away. I mean there’s bb “coaches” out there charging 700 a month for what I’ve learned just by keeping my damn mouth shut and listening. To the members on here that hold people accountable and call them out on their BS (like old, fake, or non existing lab tests) I just want to say that shit is noticed and very much appreciated.


Your welcome


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Do they not have the fundamental human right to have their voices heard and their stories told?


Oh i see. you said "studies" but you really meant "stories".

manspreading is so scientifictional.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 3, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Test e shouldn't have pip I don't know where this became acceptable but most pip is user fault 99% of the time


I have heard that there was something weird about test e raws from China these past few years. I have no idea. I have only been running stuff this past year and the only pip I got was a welt on my arm from test e 300.

But whenever I decide to open these "pip" threads most of the time it is test e.


I wondered if a poll would be worthy but then the other issue would be that test is used more than any other anabolic...


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 3, 2022)

shackleford said:


> View attachment 27390
> 
> 🤣


Where is that


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where is that




```
https://www.reddit.com/r/themesorx/comments/x43ex5/meso_rx_down_for_anyone_else_been_24_hours_since/
```

i had to view using teddit.net because it keeps trying to make me download the app, which i refuse to do.

coded the link because fuck reddit


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 3, 2022)

i had to view using teddit.net because it keeps trying to make me download the app, which i refuse to do.


shackleford said:


> coded the link because fuck reddit



Had no idea about Teddit.  I hate that shit and also refuse to use the app.

I give up formatting the quote.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> i had to view using teddit.net because it keeps trying to make me download the app, which i refuse to do.
> 
> 
> Had no idea about Teddit.  I hate that shit and also refuse to use the app.
> ...


replace reddit.com with teddit.net
enjoy


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> i had to view using teddit.net because it keeps trying to make me download the app, which i refuse to do.
> 
> 
> Had no idea about Teddit.  I hate that shit and also refuse to use the app.
> ...


i just check in on the firedept reddit page in case something interesting pops up. reddit's politics can be very annoying.
also they label stupid things "nsfw" and i use teddit to bypass that popup. i'm not even talking bad things. i think just anyone can label their stuff nsfw, if they feel sensitive? i dont know. i dont even have a reddit account. i mostly hate reddit.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 3, 2022)

shackleford said:


> i just check in on the firedept reddit page in case something interesting pops up. reddit's politics can be very annoying.
> also they label stupid things "nsfw" and i use teddit to bypass that popup. i'm not even talking bad things. i think just anyone can label their stuff nsfw, if they feel sensitive? i dont know. i dont even have a reddit account. i mostly hate reddit.



I'm the exact same way.  I hate it.  It can be a good source of information, but they keep trying to childproof it.  I deleted my account a while back.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 3, 2022)

Some dumbass replied to that post that "Millard" made on "the" Meso.






						This Site Sucks Ass in General Talk
					

This Site Sucks Ass in General Talk



					www.themesorx.com


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 3, 2022)

Millard replied.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Millard replied.


thats great hahahah


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 3, 2022)

shackleford said:


> thats great hahahah



Oh come on!  The guy replied again!  Did he really believe that?


----------



## shackleford (Sep 3, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Oh come on!  The guy replied again!  Did he really believe that?


i saw that.
you do you milly. hahahaa


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 3, 2022)

The funny thing is that this is all going to get cross-referenced and indexed in Google.  So if anyone searches, Millard getting pegged is going to become a common result.  That site is already unusually high on the rank list.


----------



## Test_subject (Sep 3, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> The funny thing is that this is all going to get cross-referenced and indexed in Google.  So if anyone searches, Millard getting pegged is going to become a common result.  That site is already unusually high on the rank list.


Pegging
Pegged
Millard
Baker
Mair
Underwood
Meso
Meso Rx
Forum

Little bit of SEO for him.


----------



## Doodle (Sep 3, 2022)

Hi there. Wanted to pop in and say hey from the meso apocalypse!


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 3, 2022)

Just ran across this on Meso's Twitter.  Looks like the hemorrhoid will be re-inflaming soon.


----------



## Big-paul (Sep 3, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I have heard that there was something weird about test e raws from China these past few years. I have no idea. I have only been running stuff this past year and the only pip I got was a welt on my arm from test e 300.
> 
> But whenever I decide to open these "pip" threads most of the time it is test e.
> 
> ...


I've  never been one to complain much about pip, but there has definitely  been a problem  with test e. Seems it started  4-5 years ago.I have been brewing  the same way for years and have never had any problem so its  not the solvent.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 3, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> I've  never been one to complain much about pip, but there has definitely  been a problem  with test e. Seems it started  4-5 years ago.I have been brewing  the same way for years and have never had any problem so its  not the solvent.



Its a well known issue that a lot of the Test E raws cominf out of china as problematic for PIP

Like you said relatively revent
4 or 5 years

EQ is back to being high qaulity ive been told, on a happier note


----------



## Zebedee (Sep 3, 2022)

Big-paul said:


> I've  never been one to complain much about pip, but there has definitely  been a problem  with test e. *Seems it started  4-5 years ago*.I have been brewing  the same way for years and have never had any problem so its  not the solvent.



No, it started long before that mate. Pushing maybe up to 15 years ago, sometime in the mid-late 2000’s. UK forums literally exploded overnight with mass reports of crippling PIP from UGL test e & it affected pretty much every UK UGL around at the time. 

The reports eased up after a while, but it’s been reoccurring ad hoc ever since.

I didn’t bother that much with the US forums at the time, so can’t say anything about what was being reported by Yanks, but can’t see why it’d much different. That said, test cyp was the go-to test ester for the US for long time (unlike the rest of the world, where enth was usually #1), so that might well account for why Yanks seem to think it’s a much more recent problem.


----------



## Zebedee (Sep 3, 2022)

Just to add, PIP from test e was literally unheard of in the UK before then @ 300mg/ml & below. It was always the staple recommendation for a first cycle because of that.

You’d of seriously struggled to find test cyp in the UK back then.


----------



## Big-paul (Sep 4, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Just ran across this on Meso's Twitter.  Looks like the hemorrhoid will be re-inflaming soon.
> 
> View attachment 27454


You have to admit  he made one he'll of an exit.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 4, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Some dumbass replied to that post that "Millard" made on "the" Meso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unbelievable.  Fresh updates today.  People are actually posting to this place.  One guy is practically crying over the loss of Meso, and apparently we here at UGBB love dicks.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 4, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Unbelievable.  Fresh updates today.  People are actually posting to this place.  One guy is practically crying over the loss of Meso, and apparently we here at UGBB love dicks.


unbelievable hahahah


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 4, 2022)

Millard just replied again.


----------



## Big-paul (Sep 4, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Millard just replied again.


If it's  not him it's  the greatest burn ever.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 4, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Unbelievable.  Fresh updates today.  People are actually posting to this place.  One guy is practically crying over the loss of Meso, and apparently we here at UGBB love dicks.



that thread is down syndrome incarnate


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Its a well known issue that a lot of the Test E raws cominf out of china as problematic for PIP
> 
> Like you said relatively revent
> 4 or 5 years
> ...


Don't see it. don't agree. Think it's a very convenient excuse for cats


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 4, 2022)

Functional Fitness is an idiot. No surprise he writes book replies and uses the word proper before an insult just like retard Tank always does.

i knew he was fucking stupid, but he's surpassed anything i could have ever imagined.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 4, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Don't see it. don't agree. Think it's a very convenient excuse for cats



That being said,
I dont get PIP from anything whatsoever.
This is just back from when i got back into the gym around 3 or 4 years ago
Test E crippled me
Test Cyp, no PIP
Now i could pin a gallon of motor oil with no issue.


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 4, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That being said,
> I dont get PIP from anything whatsoever.
> This is just back from when i got back into the gym around 3 or 4 years ago
> Test E crippled me
> ...


I also do not experience pip and I probably should be banned from steroids due to my injection safety


----------



## Zebedee (Sep 4, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Functional Fitness is an idiot. No surprise he writes book replies and uses the word proper before an insult just like retard Tank always does.
> 
> i knew he was fucking stupid, but he's surpassed anything i could have ever imagined.



Using the word _proper_ before an insult is just a British thing, which is why 1Twat1 does it. Same for words like  “Tanks a _right_ cunt” or “Tank’s a _total_ fucking dick” etc. Just the way we speak mate.

Obviously he’s still a retard, but that’s another matter!


----------



## Adrenolin (Sep 4, 2022)

Seems the meso site is a little hard to pull up


----------



## shackleford (Sep 4, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Seems the meso site is a little hard to pull up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 4, 2022)

I can't even get anything to pull up.  Domain is still on clientHold at Tucows (the registrar).

Edit:  There we go.  I see it now.  Looks like he's added an OnlyFans link.  Wonder what that is...


----------



## shackleford (Sep 4, 2022)

it works for me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 4, 2022)

shackleford said:


> it works for me 🤷‍♂️



Secret site? Legal issues with the main site?


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 4, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Secret site? Legal issues with the main site?


100% legal issues w site.


----------



## Zebedee (Sep 4, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> I also do not experience pip and *I probably should be banned from steroids due to my injection safety*



Out of curiosity, is your attitude towards that something that’s developed over a decent length period of time, or have you always been the same mate?


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 4, 2022)

Zebedee said:


> Out of curiosity, is your attitude towards that something that’s developed over a decent length period of time, or have you always been the same mate?


He’s been that way since we dated 17years ago


----------



## Achillesking (Sep 4, 2022)

Zebedee said:


> Out of curiosity, is your attitude towards that something that’s developed over a decent length period of time, or have you always been the same mate?


I've been this way since @RiR0 broke my heart 17 years ago. Just stopped caring


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## beefnewton (Sep 6, 2022)

This clusterfuck may be over soon.  Wonder if someone filed a complaint with the registrar to cause this to happen.  If that's the case, well played.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 6, 2022)

Well I’m glad to see some other guys from meso over here. 

Meso did infact go to shit these last few months with all the OGs and experienced guys being gone. 

Turned into a shit show. Mostly went on for laughs but you’d find good info every once in a while. 

Anyways looking forward to exploring here.


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Well I’m glad to see some other guys from meso over here.
> 
> Meso did infact go to shit these last few months with all the OGs and experienced guys being gone.
> 
> ...


All the valuable ex Meso guys are more than welcome here, with open arms and reach arounds for all. 

The trash members will be weeded out, just give us some time as we need to learn you all.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 6, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> I am sorry you feel that way. I am only here to post links, so that the work of all those involved in the studies is accessible.


Post links to your tits bimbo.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 7, 2022)

Stunzeed said:


> You're so full of shit, haha...poor ego of yours. You're the same guy I see in and out of source threads on meso as well. Keep playing your self glorifying role on internet forums. That's about the only place you may feel relevant in this life



You're a guest now. Back to Meso you go with the rest of the DYELs, shills and kids that play pretend on an internet forum.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Post links to your tits bimbo.



Pineapple.  You here too?


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Pineapple.  You here too?


Fuck no. 

This place is a bunch of fags. 

It’s funny the old men come together. It’s like watching a bunch of angry dads talking shit about nothing. Classic old man red neck genius genes here.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 7, 2022)

That or a lot of us don't want this place turning into meso....


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 7, 2022)

Meso is a shill driven shit show now. I seem to recall you got along fine with all of us there


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> That or a lot of us don't want this place turning into meso....


Lol no these guys are retards. 

Not meso retards. But just old men locker room shit throwing retards. 

I keep away from the shill part of meso and all the dumb shit. Mostly just lurk now for info.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 7, 2022)

Most of these dudes are the od meso guys . Bbbg, lifter, rir0, lemon 1011 list goes on.


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> This place is a bunch of fags.
> 
> It’s funny the old men come together. It’s like watching a bunch of angry dads talking shit about nothing. Classic old man red neck genius genes here.


Yet here you are in threads and the chatbox all day..lol


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Most of these dudes are the od meso guys . Bbbg, lifter, rir0, lemon 1011 list goes on.


Oh yeah I remember them MSG and BBBG helped me a ton years ago. 

Few threads I’ve read through was just mental and the interactions I’ve had was funny. 

I just can’t stand the macho retard constant shit talk for no reason. The old dudes can play grab ass all they want lol. 

Good to see you’re still getting after it though.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Oh yeah I remember them MSG and BBBG helped me a ton years ago.
> 
> Few threads I’ve read through was just mental and the interactions I’ve had was funny.
> 
> ...



This place has been over run by shills and the absolute worst cunts at meso when it was down. We have a constant troll problem with some of these cunts making accounts daily just to wast our time and have advice given just to be told to fuck off and get insulted.  

We are really on edge lately with "new guys" 49 percent are troll accounts and the other 49 prepare retards and shilling trying to sell via pm etc. 


As usual Bbbg and the crew trying to sort through it. Yeah some behave been caught in the cross fire but... hey it happens.  Its a good board.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Yet here you are in threads and the chatbox all day..lol



Didn't catch that. I remember him from meso, got along fine with all of us. 

What happened lol?


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 7, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Didn't catch that. I remember him from meso, got along fine with all of us.
> 
> What happened lol?








						Biden's student loan handouts/forgiveness
					

Bunch of posts moved to the Flame Forum.   Continue the bullshit there, anything in regards to that after this point and you'll be banned from replying to this thread further.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Biden's student loan handouts/forgiveness
> 
> 
> Bunch of posts moved to the Flame Forum.   Continue the bullshit there, anything in regards to that after this point and you'll be banned from replying to this thread further.
> ...



I see where it devolved lol. 

Fuck me.

For context we are talking about guys who used to actually get along with eachother!  That's the fucked up part. @lifter6973 and @Pineapples4puss used to get along from what I recall.  


Maybe things are just to hot here with the influx of complete fucking mongoloid's


----------



## Big-paul (Sep 7, 2022)

Zebedee said:


> No, it started long before that mate.


I can only speak for myself . I never had any issues until my last order which was domestic  source  for a well known raw source.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I see where it devolved lol.
> 
> Fuck me.
> 
> ...


I just saw how retarded the replies were getting and how FAR out of context my post was taken I just ran with it and said fuck it for the laughs.


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I just saw how retarded the replies were getting and how FAR out of context my post was taken I just ran with it and said fuck it for the laughs.


Like said previously, it's just a weird time right now. You've been given a solid recommendation, so I have no issues with you. 

We're only trying to rein in the madness, try not to get caught in the crossfire. 

If you catch a ban for something, just roll with it, you deserved it, nothing personal.


----------



## Big-paul (Sep 7, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> For context we are talking about guys who used to actually get along with eachother! That's the fucked up part. @lifter6973 and @Pineapples4puss used to get along from what I recall.


It's  the way it's  always  been and how it will always  be. Mostly  testosterone  driven nonsense.


----------



## Cochino (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Well I’m glad to see some other guys from meso over here.
> 
> Meso did infact go to shit these last few months with all the OGs and experienced guys being gone.
> 
> ...


Glad you made it over here.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Glad you made it over here.


Man you guys are making feel sentimental. 

Giving me a tuggie on my heart seeing all the old faces. 

I actually Appreciate you guys making a welcome after I just tormented a thread for fun. Ill keep the shit throwing to a minimum.


----------



## Cochino (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Man you guys are making feel sentimental.
> 
> Giving me a tuggie on my heart seeing all the old faces.
> 
> I actually Appreciate you guys making a welcome after I just tormented a thread for fun. Ill keep the shit throwing to a minimum.


Yeah I just saw that🤣. Wtf🤔😅


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Man you guys are making feel sentimental.
> 
> Giving me a tuggie on my heart seeing all the old faces.
> 
> I actually Appreciate you guys making a welcome after I just tormented a thread for fun. Ill keep the shit throwing to a minimum.


Its all about us not wanting the QSC shit. I toonex ameso but not the Meso it is now. This place far better than what that shit show turned into.

I remember you from Meso and thought you were alright so welcome to the UG


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 7, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Its all about us not wanting the QSC shit. I toonex ameso but not the Meso it is now. This place far better than what that shit show turned into.
> 
> I remember you from Meso and thought you were alright so welcome to the UG


I fucking hate QSC those people can eat shit. Cannot stand anyone involved with them. Don’t even get me started. 

Appreciate it. Good to see you. 

You had a meet recently didnt you?


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 7, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I fucking hate QSC those people can eat shit. Cannot stand anyone involved with them. Don’t even get me started.
> 
> Appreciate it. Good to see you.
> 
> You had a meet recently didnt you?


I did in November, with a torn hamstring. Still competed full power and did as well as expected


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 7, 2022)

Speaking of QSC, he is posting no more production of oils, selling current stock then finished is done. What will they all do, the ones that cant brew?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 8, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Speaking of QSC, he is posting no more production of oils, selling current stock then finished is done. What will they all do, the ones that cant brew?



Cry a river that hopefully drowns them all.


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 8, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Cry a river that hopefully drowns them all.


Fingers crossed


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Fingers crossed


Fucking right. The amount of QSC cocksucking by meso idiots in that thread is disgusting.


----------



## Freakmidd (Sep 8, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> I am sorry you feel that way. I am only here to post links, so that the work of all those involved in the studies is accessible.


 No thanks..


----------



## Freakmidd (Sep 8, 2022)

Mair Underwood said:


> Yes peer reviewed studies.  They may not be your cup of tea, but seemingly are important to the majority of the community.


 Not likely.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Fucking right. The amount of QSC cocksucking by meso idiots in that thread is disgusting.


QSC shit thread is fucking idiotic. 

 if I am buying gear do I really want to buy the cheapest possible? Probably not. 

Oh not only is it cheap you can pay using your credit card or Apple Pay. Don’t worry. you can trust your drug dealer.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> QSC shit thread is fucking idiotic.
> 
> if I am buying gear do I really want to buy the cheapest possible? Probably not.
> 
> Oh not only is it cheap you can pay using your credit card or Apple Pay. Don’t worry. you can trust your drug dealer.



Seems legit


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 8, 2022)

Been reading over there, and it's funny their accounts of what happened.  Like TrenTrenTren claiming we're all rabid racists and treated him like a newbie.  No, he was just fucking beyond obnoxious and a shit human being.

I just don't get where the whole racism thing comes into play.  They'd all drop that virtuous act in a heartbeat and be vomiting back-to-back slurs if QSC turned on them.


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 8, 2022)

Apparently, UGBB scarred a few of the QSC guys for life. That whole thread is rife with posts like this:


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> Apparently, UGBB scarred a few of the QSC guys for life. That whole thread is rife with posts like this:
> 
> View attachment 27848



The amount of tabs you have open actially gives me anxiety.
Then i started doing the math on singular window sub tabs based off the "In Tab" browsing pages you have open

im having a full blown panic attack that you possibly have around 600 pages open, if we decide to low ball it based off of the current page


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 8, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> Apparently, UGBB scarred a few of the QSC guys for life. That whole thread is rife with posts like this:
> 
> View attachment 27848



No one here has devoted their heart and soul to Dingdong so they couldn't fit in. Being in love with a source is tough. No one understands the tender feelings involved. Inserting each and every $6 vial into their anuses because it's the closest thing to having that source inside them. It's complex and complicated. Only they understand.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 8, 2022)

Did I see correctly?  They are selling hGH kits for around $50?  At some point, one has to question quality, and I feel like it should have happened long before hitting that pricepoint. 

Actually, is that what you're referring to, MSG?  The $6 vials.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> Lol no these guys are retards.
> 
> Not meso retards. But just old men locker room shit throwing retards.
> 
> I keep away from the shill part of meso and all the dumb shit. Mostly just lurk now for info.


Nice meso flushed their toilet and we get stuck with this bag of shit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2022)

Attention meso cunts ... my balls are ready to be
licked... post workout just like u homos like it


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 8, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Did I see correctly?  They are selling hGH kits for around $50?  At some point, one has to question quality, and I feel like it should have happened long before hitting that pricepoint.
> 
> Actually, is that what you're referring to, MSG?  The $6 vials.



i think the GH is $65 now. Might be less. They parade an outdated Jano test with no dimer testing to reel in broke suckers.

The $6 vials are mainly Test. Higher for other compounds. Might not be $6 anymore. The last time i looked at their list was quite a long time ago.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Did I see correctly?  They are selling hGH kits for around $50?  At some point, one has to question quality, and I feel like it should have happened long before hitting that pricepoint.
> 
> Actually, is that what you're referring to, MSG?  The $6 vials.



50 dollars a kit
That cant be a good sign
Shit, even TP is 77 a kit and that dude had been around since the old days


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Attention meso cunts ... my balls are ready to be
> licked... post workout just like u homos like it


MTG laying down the law. I appreciate your abrasiveness. I too like to stand up for ugbb bros against ill advised attacks from newcomers.


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The amount of tabs you have open actially gives me anxiety.
> Then i started doing the math on singular window sub tabs based off the "In Tab" browsing pages you have open
> 
> im having a full blown panic attack that you possibly have around 600 pages open, if we decide to low ball it based off of the current page


I'm an INTJ, I can't help it! It is at least 600; some of those have 40-50 sub tabs of related pages. I keep them open for later reference. It's a constantly rotating trove of knowledge that I use regularly.

Stop judging me! 👀


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 8, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I'm an INTJ, I can't help it! It is at least 600; some of those have 40-50 sub tabs of related pages. I keep them open for later reference. It's a constantly rotating trove of knowledge that I use regularly.
> 
> Stop judging me! 👀


With some of the things I’ve seen you type out, reference or explain I have zero doubt you actually go back and reference to everything you have open and are not just being lazy.


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 8, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> With some of the things I’ve seen you type out, reference or explain I have zero doubt you actually go back and reference to everything you have open and are not just being lazy.


That's quite a compliment man, thanks! And I'm glad you joined us here. You're one of the few Meso members whose posts I actually read and didn't just skim/skip. I hope you stick around.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 8, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> That's quite a compliment man, thanks! And I'm glad you joined us here. You're one of the few Meso members whose posts I actually read and didn't just skim/skip. I hope you stick around.


I don’t even know what to say to that. 

that’s wild to hear coning from you thank you. 

This must be what it feels like to make your parents proud


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

Pineapples4puss said:


> I don’t even know what to say to that.
> 
> that’s wild to hear coning from you thank you.
> 
> This must be what it feels like to make your parents proud


If he said it to me I would get hard.


----------



## Pineapples4puss (Sep 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If he said it to me I would get hard.


Notice How I never said I wasn’t hard.


----------



## GreenAmine (Sep 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> If he said it to me I would get hard.


I hate to be a tease, but I read all of your posts too; most of them crack me up haha. Welcome back man, we all missed you!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I hate to be a tease, but I read all of your posts too; most of them crack me up haha. Welcome back man, we all missed you!


Im at full attention!


----------



## crido887 (Sep 8, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i think the GH is $65 now. Might be less. They parade an outdated Jano test with no dimer testing to reel in broke suckers.
> 
> The $6 vials are mainly Test. Higher for other compounds. Might not be $6 anymore. The last time i looked at their list was quite a long time ago.


They did have a recent test with no dimer. Exactly 10iu. Not 12 like they stayed was their overfill


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

crido887 said:


> They did have a recent test with no dimer. Exactly 10iu. Not 12 like they stayed was their overfill


Did they send? 

or third party


----------



## crido887 (Sep 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Did they send?
> 
> or third party


they sent it.
there hasnt been a third party posted other than the old one for HGH.( I think it was french lab group)

some third party people had igf testing which came back elevated and coincides with what it should be.

I feel like if they did try to lie to people(Atleast on HGH). They would have made sure it was 12 iu instead of 10.

 I am still sure they got the best vial they had.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

crido887 said:


> they sent it.
> there hasnt been a third party posted other than the old one for HGH.( I think it was french lab group)
> 
> some third party people had igf testing which came back elevated and coincides with what it should be.
> ...



yeah
barely worth the paper its written on
Cheap GH like that has Dimer
Simple
Probably picked up from Nords or some shit and sent it in

Yeah, ill trust fucking ching chong to give honest results

IGF1 is fine for monitoring your own levels 
But these Meso Tards probably dont even follow proper protocols created by guys like MM and Mands

All nonsense


----------



## crido887 (Sep 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> yeah
> barely worth the paper its written on
> Cheap GH like that has Dimer
> Simple
> ...


Makes it hard. Everyone uses jano
Mands hates jano cause of getting ripped off.

I mainly have stuck with 3-6 iu a night and been watching my glucose. I dropped to 3iu nightly for my cruise

I don't get as nasty effects of GH as the other users. 



I also didn't see a direct hgh guide from mands.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> yeah
> barely worth the paper its written on
> Cheap GH like that has Dimer
> Simple
> ...


I seen that little Mads fuck (not Mands) posting shit about UGBB in that thread. You catch that? That fucking mealy mouthed QSC taint licker. That fag is a source jumper. He was all up on @Liska's nuts when I was on there before Millard turned into a sellout liar spineless cunt.


----------



## shackleford (Sep 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I seen that little Mads fuck (not Mands) posting shit about UGBB in that thread. You catch that? That fucking mealy mouthed QSC taint licker. That fag is a source jumper. He was all up on @Liska's nuts when I was on there before.


good. im glad he went back where he came from. also... liska's...nuts?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Sep 8, 2022)

shackleford said:


> good. im glad he went back where he came from. also... liska's...nuts?



Probably.....


----------



## crido887 (Sep 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I seen that little Mads fuck (not Mands) posting shit about UGBB in that thread. You catch that? That fucking mealy mouthed QSC taint licker. That fag is a source jumper. He was all up on @Liska's nuts when I was on there before Millard turned into a sellout liar spineless cunt.


Does Liska have nuts? I thought Liska was a chick


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Makes it hard. Everyone uses jano
> Mands hates jano cause of getting ripped off.
> 
> I mainly have stuck with 3-6 iu a night and been watching my glucose. I dropped to 3iu nightly for my cruise
> ...



I have no issues with Mands, we always got along well

I have no issues with Jano, hes redeemed himself

I have issues with Ching Chung and the mean intellectual capacity of the typical Meso member


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I seen that little Mads fuck (not Mands) posting shit about UGBB in that thread. You catch that? That fucking mealy mouthed QSC taint licker. That fag is a source jumper. He was all up on @Liska's nuts when I was on there before Millard turned into a sellout liar spineless cunt.



Psh
Dont care what he says

Im bigger
Stronger
Richer

He can continue to be a mealy little peasant.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Sep 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I have issues with Ching Chung and the mean intellectual capacity of the typical Meso member



They're blinded by the thrift store prices. Imagine being a broke dumb ass kid again. You get the foolish mindset that steroids will be the difference maker despite knowing absolutely nothing about them, lifting or eating. Then comes along some asshole salesman with $6 vials.

It's like a wet dream while awake for them.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> They're blinded by the thrift store prices. Imagine being a broke dumb ass kid again. You get the foolish mindset that steroids will be the difference maker despite knowing absolutely nothing about them, lifting or eating. Then comes along some asshole salesman with $6 vials.
> 
> It's like a wet dream while awake for them.



Basic intellect though

You pay for what you get.

If someone offered you a brand new Mercedes off the lot for 6k, youre going to ask what the fuck is wrong with it

If someone wants to give you a decently aged Hyundai for 6k, alright, lets do a deal.

Call me old fashioned, but remembwr how we used to tell people...
"You cant afford bloods, you cant afford gear."
"Cant afford testing, dont fucking brew"

Priorites, Ching Chong offers shit product at a rock bottom price, you...get...what...you...pay for.

Ita about service.
When you get a new suit, it should come with a glass of wine while youre getting measured.
It shouldnt come with fleas and a "Fuck you"


----------



## crido887 (Sep 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I have no issues with Mands, we always got along well
> 
> I have no issues with Jano, hes redeemed himself
> 
> I have issues with Ching Chung and the mean intellectual capacity of the typical Meso member


I dont know much about mands other than he is a respected member.

I think I have a problem with typical online people in general. 

There are some solid posters/sources of info on meso. I really do like type II's pharmacological input.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

crido887 said:


> I dont know much about mands other than he is a respected member.
> 
> I think I have a problem with typical online people in general.
> 
> There are some solid posters/sources of info on meso. I really do like type II's pharmacological input.



Mands is a good dude
Knowledgeable and a great coach
Hes put a lot of content on Meso
Not surprised if he isnt around as much as he used to be, same with guys like Mac

Theyre straight shooters and i csnt see them handling all the children running around screaming.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Mands is a good dude
> Knowledgeable and a great coach
> Hes put a lot of content on Meso
> Not surprised if he isnt around as much as he used to be, same with guys like Mac
> ...


Big fan of Mac, he came back around this past month

I think he was on a little break.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 8, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Big fan of Mac, he came back around this past month
> 
> I think he was on a little break.



Mac is a great guy
Helped me out a lot
Not a single bad thing i can say about the dude


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Mac is a great guy
> Helped me out a lot
> Not a single bad thing i can say about the dude


That's weird cuz I was talking to him and he called you a bitch.


----------

